# secluded ponds or lakes near toledo?



## texasfisherman

just wondering if you guys know any coordinates or locations of any secluded ponds or lakes near toledo? i know by owens community college near lake high school, there are a few construction sites that have ponds that ill hit up sometime this year. wondering if you guys know any other places around toledo, maumee or oregon.


----------



## Sandpike85

Thats a tough question. I would like to get more information on that, I am a c&r fisherman so I wouldn't fish out any spots. But to answer your question there is a pond by St. Luke's Hospital in Maumee and it has nice bass in it. Also it is not really secluded or anything but the pond/ small lake they have at Maumee Bay SP, it is good bass fishing also.


----------



## texasfisherman

just wanted to let you guys know that i will be out tomorrow afternoon to fish some of these secluded ponds that i mentioned and i will take a camera with me to take pics of anything that i catch and the location of the ponds.


----------



## Sandpike85

I caught a nice smallie today in one of those small ponds you told me about thanks man!


----------



## texasfisherman

no problem, its nice to know that somebody out there is catching something. im busy tomorrow july 14 but im not busy the 15th. i think i gave u my number so just text me sometime in the morning and we'll go hit up one of those ponds that i mentioned. ive been dying to hit one up.


----------



## bubba k

The Portage Quarry!!!!! It's a few miles south of Bowling Green. They have a fee of like 5 bucks to get in. You can also camp there. I fished it all 4 years of college (1993-97), and it's LOADED with 1-3 lb. smallmouth, and it even has some BIIIGGGG pike in it (up to 15 lbs)!!!! I fished it almost every day in the summer. I primarily used live crayfish and small bluegills on light line. The quarry is really deep (my guess is 50+ feet). I was told that they quit allowing fishing 1-2 years after I graduated because of the number of swimmers and scuba divers, but it's worth a try. Things may have chaged??? Let me know, either way, what happens. I dream about that place!!!!! I've had 30+ smallmouth days there....no exaggeration!!! I also caught a few largemouth between 4-5 lbs, and saw pike that looked like they were the size of a muskie!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Sadly they still don't allow fishing over there. Trust me I've asked them on several occasions, but you can go in and swim with the fish at the beach.


----------



## Sandpike85

Please stop talking about the Portage Quarry. Ive always wanted to fish there every since I went there 6 years ago. It would be so easy to catch some huge fish and now its a virgin area. Those fish will bite on anything. Its so hard not to go there and fish. I've always been tempted to fight it. I have swam and camped there several times and all I wanted to do is fish!


----------



## ao203

ya, i go snorkleing there alot and you can hand feed swarms of the biggest fish of all species i have seen anywhere around. huge bass all over..........

i use google earth to look for ponds and such around the area, it atleast shows some spot you can start at. just look for a close house and knock. worst case they say no.


----------



## bubba k

Money talks!!! Wait until the fall when the swimming and scuba diving slows and offer the guy 20 bucks! It's worth a try!!!!


----------



## Sandpike85

Yes exactly, we should get a group of everyone interested in fishing there and for one day we can all pitch in a get the park closed for one day for a "private fishing party" It would be worth it even if we all pitch in 20 bucks or something and it's too cold to swim they would make more money letting us fish. I'd definately do that. I think others would too.


----------



## texasfisherman

i just came back from the pond off of highway 795 in lake township right next to the main street church. i caught a 7 lb large mouth bass. there was another guy there fishing and i was talking to him and i saw him catch 2 or 4 large mouths but they were prob 3 pounders. i didnt take the camera with me as i didnt even expect to go fishing right after school. apparently, there's a couple of regulars that fish this pond and they say that there's also bullhead, crappie and blue gill in there. they all say to beware of this old timer named bill. supposively he's meaner than hell and he'll yell at you to not come around no more messin up his fav pond. they say to just ignore him as he's very old and everyone respects him.


----------



## die4irish

Sandpike85 said:


> Thats a tough question. I would like to get more information on that, I am a c&r fisherman so I wouldn't fish out any spots. But to answer your question there is a pond by St. Luke's Hospital in Maumee and it has nice bass in it. Also it is not really secluded or anything but the pond/ small lake they have at Maumee Bay SP, it is good bass fishing also.


thought that was private now?


----------



## texasfisherman

its on 795 going east, sorry for not clarifying that. as your going east on 795 near walbridge, exit broadway st and hang an immediate left after you exit broadway in which you will now be going south on broadway. you will go south on broadway until you hit mole-martin st. or something like that, i know that the last word is martin, you should see a sign that says main street church and you hang a left there. keep going about half a mile and you'll run into the main street church on your right. go into the church parking lot, park as close to the east side as possible and walk about 100 yards to the pond. for google maps, just find 795, go east and its right before luckey rd. if you go past luckey rd, you past it up. it is a private pond and you'll see 1 or 2 other guys there. nobody will tell you anything, though. i already asked and its ok to fish as long as you catch and release the bass; they say that they really dont care if you keep anything else but just dont come out of there with 50 cats or something crazy.


----------



## texasfisherman

once you get to the pond after walking into it from the parking lot (lets call that the front of the pond), you want to fish from there or to the right a little bit. if, some guys didnt beat you to it. the old timer told me that towards the back, he caught a monster bass but i went there 2 days ago and didnt get any bites so i walked back to the front side of the pond where i immediately caught my 7 lb largemouth (i have a scale on me, thats how i know the weight). besides, the guy there told me to go to the backside on your own risk because there's a crap load of ticks in the bushes. apparently, when they dug up the pond in the late 60's, they made the pond exactly 40 ft deep so if any of you out there are geographically gifted with some kind of depreciation formula, thats how deep it is today. if any of you guys actually know the answer to that, please post it. ive always been dying to know how deep it is today.


----------



## Sandpike85

Yes I caught a nice bass the other day there at the "front" of the pond actually in the middle of the day. Joel we are going to have to hit some spots up on Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday will be the best days for me, we will just have to plan in a little advance so I can fit it in.


----------



## Taylor78

If you drive south on 280 just before you get to the Walbridge Road exit there are 2 ponds that sit to the west right when you go over the bridge they have alot of bass in there. The only problem is you have to park at one of the Moble home parks on Drouillard and walk there.


----------



## texasfisherman

went to a small pond in front of a motel on woodville rd and caught 25 blue gill on worms a slip bopper. this is the third day that i go there. as soon as the worm is in the water, within 20 seconds i catch a fish. im not even lying. if you dont catch something in 45 seconds, you best reel it in to check on your worm and make sure there's still one on there. i gave half my fish to a bum that kept drinking my beer and he set up a fire and ate the blue gills right then and there.


----------



## Sandpike85

Were the gills nice bigger ones or were most of them dinks?


----------



## texasfisherman

naw, they werent that big. probably around 6 inches or so. fun to catch, though! im not busy wednesday so give me a call and we'll go somewhere to fish.


----------



## topwatersmallies

stopped by a small pond off buck rd at about 5:30 by 7 i had caught a mix of 23 small and large mouth there was another guy with a nice bucket of bluegill


----------



## Sandpike85

Instead of going to ponds tonight I went to Olander since it is closer to me and I decided to go at the last minute. That place is terrible to fish. There is loud people everywhere, people screaming and yelling and come right up to you, Also the lake is filled with stunted blue gills. There is no reason that I can think of to ever fish there. I have heard there is big bass in there but it sure did not seem like it. Also even though there is signs everwhere reading "No feeding the water fowl" people are doing it, and they will come up right next to you and do it. It is so annoying, that place could be a nice place to go, but it just seems like a big play ground, its not only the children, the adults feed most of the ducks and geese. Has anyone ever caught anything there?


----------



## texasfisherman

is that the pond thats right behind a wendy's and another restaurant that i cant remember at this time?


----------



## texasfisherman

hey whats up man, sorry i missed your call. been really busy lately. yeah, been to olander many times and never caught anything. it is pretty annoying with all the people and such. ive thought about renting a row boat there for $6 all day and try it one last time from the middle of the lake but im not sure yet.


----------



## Sandpike85

I've thought about doing the row boat thing at Olander one last try also, but I wouldn't expect to catch anything, but there is some big bass in there and at one point several years ago they put some Northerns in there to try and cut down and the stunted gill population. Have a good trip, I do notice that the fishing gets better after labor day even ponds that get fished a lot because many people stop fishing then and also fish start eating more to prepare for winter. I will be trying some new places after next week and I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

shenanigans


----------



## topwatersmallies

tried to fish small pond around buck rd got chased off so i went to metzgers caught 3 decent bass and a 12 1/2" blugill got a pic if i can figure out how to add it


----------



## Sandpike85

Thats one pig of a gill you got there. Did you catch them off that land strip they have their?

I went to fishing at a pond close to Lake High school (other than the church pond) and caught 3 bass, they weren't very big my longest was 14 inches but it wasn't terrible.


----------



## topwatersmallies

i was fishing on the marsh side way at the end nice long walk


----------



## Sandpike85

I have been fishing various public ponds in the area and have been catching some nice large mouth. Some are nice ponds that have a healthy population where you can catch them all day. Others are place infested with weeds and stunted gills where the bass are starved because they cannot get the gills with the weeds and the bass cannot reproduce because the gills wipe out the spawning beds. I have had some nice luck with surface bait.


----------



## jstiene

I live in Oregon and have been scouting ponds myself. I jsut tried the two ponds by the motel in Walbridhe and 280, and caught one bass..slow night..I could not get to the 2nd pond...its surrounded by weeds and I wasnt sure of the footing...and its thick weeds all around the shore right now being late season...has anyone else fished these 2 ponds? I might try Maumee Bay next..


----------



## Sandpike85

I have seen those two ponds in Walbridge and have thought about trying them. Do they have a healthy bass population? Maumee Bay is decent also. You just should not fish the pond while the the beach is open with all the swimming and paddle boat renting they disturb the fishing, so its best to go there in the evening. There is some nice lg. bass in there.


----------



## Taylor78

I have fished those both of those ponds off of 280 in Walbridge. I park at the trailer park on Drouillard in the back. There is a gate back there you can walk through. Once you get to the ponds there is a trail that runs between both ponds. Walk all the way to the back and there is some open shoreline to fish both ponds. Its been a few weeks since I fished there but there seems to be a good population on LMB


----------



## jstiene

I have tried the smaller of the two ponds with no sucess in my one try...I cannot get to the larger of the two ponds to a point where I can cast to open water...most of the edge right now is thick with algae/weeds...in any case, has anyone caught any bass in the bigger of the two ponds? I am referring to the 2 ponds in Walbridge by 280 by motel..

also...has anyone gotten to the pond on the west side of 280 just south of the 795 exit?. Its between 795 and the next exit south which is the detour exit...its sorrounded by treees and I dont see an easy way to get to it..meaning maybe there are some nice LMB in there waiting...lol...


----------



## texasfisherman

have you guys been hitting up the same ponds or has anyone else been hitting up any ponds or small lakes near toledo? if so, mind sharing location and/or catch sizes?


----------



## jstiene

I was actually going to try the pond out at Maumee Bay Sunday. Hopefully with the rain this week, the pond level has risen. Word is good bass fishing out there. Other than that, I have not tried the other ponds recently..


----------



## jstiene

I was actually going to try the pond out at Maumee Bay Sunday. Hopefully with the rain this week, the pond level has risen. Word is good bass fishing out there. Other than that, I have not tried the other ponds recently..


----------



## Sandpike85

I have been fishing at various ponds all over the Toledo area, and I have been doing pretty well. I have not been to that pond by the chuch off of 797 lately but the pond fishing has generally been going well for me this fall. I have not fished the Maumee Bay pond by the big hill, I always had better luck for lg mouth bass at the bigger pond with the beach.


----------



## LimitOut

Check out google earth or even google maps (gotta click aerial view). It is awesome for finding hidden fishing spots. Good luck!


----------



## westtoledofisherman

so has anyone been hitting up any ponds? i just picked up a float tube that im thinking about using at one of these ponds.


----------



## thechamp316

westtoledofisherman said:


> so has anyone been hitting up any ponds? i just picked up a float tube that im thinking about using at one of these ponds.


i was just looking into getting one of those myself, any info on them that you could share with me?


----------



## gillsrgr8

topwatersmallies said:


> View attachment 23810
> tried to fish small pond around buck rd got chased off so i went to metzgers caught 3 decent bass and a 12 1/2" blugill got a pic if i can figure out how to add it


that's some funny chit.....that bluegill come out of the water stuffed?????


----------



## Bucket Mouth

gillsrgr8 said:


> that's some funny chit.....that bluegill come out of the water stuffed?????



I thought the exact same thing. There is no way that fish was real.


----------



## Scum_Frog

bout as real as the 30lb crappie i caught the other day.....ha


----------



## Sandpike85

yeah thats definately stuffed all the fins are erect, the gills aren't open, the mouth is making some soft of kissing face. that fish definately came off a piece of wood or maybe he ripped it off the wall from bass pro shop.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

so thats not a real gill then? but champ, are you referring on info about the float tube or the ponds that i go to? I just got my tube today and ive never used one in my life. I will go to that 795 pond tomorrow night to try it though! they have some bass in there.


----------



## Sandpike85

are you allowed to use the tubes in that pond since it is private?


----------



## teamkory

has anyone tried the ottawa park golf course pond?? i have had some pretty bad luck there the past few days.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

Sandpike85 said:


> are you allowed to use the tubes in that pond since it is private?


lol, im not sure but if you knew me, you'd know im a firm believer of "its better to ask for forgiveness than for permission" and its a church so arent they all about forgiving people? I was also going to go at night with my infrared optics so that way people on the highway or the parking lot cannot see me although ill be able to see them clearly.


----------



## Sandpike85

teamkory said:


> has anyone tried the ottawa park golf course pond?? i have had some pretty bad luck there the past few days.


Which pond did you fish the little one by the club house or some of the other ones?


----------



## jstiene

So whats the easiest way to get to that pond by the church off 795? I think I may take my son there tonight if the rain holds off...I know there is an exit there, but I am not sure how to get to the church parking lot


----------



## Sandpike85

I was out looking at a banquet hall today its in the back of a carpenter's union in Rossford of Bass Pro blvd. right before Lime City Rd. I asked the lady about the pond she says Rossford owns it, and people do fish it. She also said she thought it was illegal to fish, but I find it hard to believe since I looked around the lake and I could see no sign postings of any kind. I was wondering if anyone knew anything about the pond? let me know.


----------



## jstiene

I haven't tried that pond but will check it out for sure and plead ignorance later..I will actually drive by there tonight as I drive between Perryburg and Oregon all the time...


----------



## westtoledofisherman

jstiene said:


> So whats the easiest way to get to that pond by the church off 795? I think I may take my son there tonight if the rain holds off...I know there is an exit there, but I am not sure how to get to the church parking lot


go east on 795 and after you pass tracy rd, you'll go on a overpass. Immediately on the right, there's an exit called broadway. look at the first page of this forum as i explained the rest of the directions.


----------



## jstiene

Sandpike,

I drove past and looked at that pond tonight by the carpenters union. I looked at the one that is on the opposite side of BassPro Blvd from the bldg. Not the big pond that is part of the bldg. Anyway I got out and looked and quickly saw some huge 10lb carp...about 5...I didn't fish it as the rain was coming but I will this weekend. It's pretty big. I would think it has been there about 5 years and hopefully someone has put bass in there since the carp are, although I usually don't see carp in a bass pond. I will let you know how I do once I fish it. Also, have you ever fished the pond behidn the building? Years ago someone told me its 40ft and there were trout but I never fished it. Plus that was 10yrs ago. I have to believe there are some nice bass in there

Joe


----------



## thechamp316

westtoledofisherman said:


> so thats not a real gill then? but champ, are you referring on info about the float tube or the ponds that i go to? I just got my tube today and ive never used one in my life. I will go to that 795 pond tomorrow night to try it though! they have some bass in there.


I was referring to the float tube...


----------



## Sandpike85

jstiene said:


> Sandpike,
> 
> I drove past and looked at that pond tonight by the carpenters union. I looked at the one that is on the opposite side of BassPro Blvd from the bldg. Not the big pond that is part of the bldg. Anyway I got out and looked and quickly saw some huge 10lb carp...about 5...I didn't fish it as the rain was coming but I will this weekend. It's pretty big. I would think it has been there about 5 years and hopefully someone has put bass in there since the carp are, although I usually don't see carp in a bass pond. I will let you know how I do once I fish it. Also, have you ever fished the pond behidn the building? Years ago someone told me its 40ft and there were trout but I never fished it. Plus that was 10yrs ago. I have to believe there are some nice bass in there
> 
> Joe


Behind What building the carpenter union building?


----------



## AvianHunter

I've been attending Main Street Church for over 15 years. They now own the pond next to it. You should walk inside and ask for permission next time you head out there if you get there during working hours. Otherwise just give them a call and ask, their number is in the book. Just better to be safe than sorry I would think. I don't have the gall to fish anywhere without permission anymore...too many potential consequences.


----------



## BFG

If it's not posted...you just fish it anyways?

Who the hell thinks like that? Its guys like you all..fishing places like mentioned above without permission....who end fishing in those places forever. Not to mention you are keeping and killing fish in places that you do not have permission? Seriously?

Imagine if you had a pond in your back yard..some guy comes down the road and sees a fish jump...parks his car, gets out, walks through your back yard and starts fishing.

You come home...whoa...who the hell are you...and he says...

"Well..I didn't see any signs...so what the hell, you don't want me to fish here I will leave..."

What if the Church members put fish in that pond from a fund that they raised when they passed the plate on Sunday...so that the Church members and their kids could enjoy the fishing?


----------



## Sandpike85

BFG:

If you are referring to my post about a pond is Rossford, which is owned by the city, I was asking if fishing is allowed there. I have not fished there I did notice while touring the banquet hall at the site that there were no signs around the pond but I was wondering if anyone knew if fishing was allowed. The lady told me it was owned by the City of Rossford. So obviously thats different than coming on someone's private property and fish. 

I agree with the member of the church that seeking permission is a good idea anywhere where you are unsure of but you do not need to attack people. Thanks


----------



## swantucky

westtoledofisherman said:


> lol, im not sure but if you knew me, you'd know im a firm believer of "its better to ask for forgiveness than for permission" and its a church so arent they all about forgiving people? I was also going to go at night with my infrared optics so that way people on the highway or the parking lot cannot see me although ill be able to see them clearly.


I believe this was the post BFG was refering to. As he said attitudes like this are what make people post lakes/ponds and prosecute people for fishing 

I mean come on, the guy pretty much says he will do what it takes to fish a spot. Hopefully the rest of you guys realize he is giving all of us a bad name and do not continue to help him poach. After all the above post shows that is what he is advocating


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Swantucky is right, I'm tired of seeing good fishing areas becoming off limits due to a few individuals messing it up for everyone else by littering, poaching, and trespassing. Come on fellas let's use our heads and be respectful here.


----------



## jstiene

Sandpike,

I was referring to your email regarding the banquet hall on BassPro Blvd. There are 2 ponds there. One (the larger) is between the building and 795 and has been there for years and s rectangular shaped surrounded by trees for the most part. The 2nd pond is on the south side of BassPro Blvd, the opposite side of the road that the carpenters Union/Hall building is. It is actually right across from where you turn in to the building. I assume this is the one you meant. I never knew it was there until I read your email this week and went looking. It is sort of hard to see unless you look for it. Is this is the pond you mentioned that is owned by Rossford?


----------



## Sandpike85

I was talking about the one in the back of the carpenter's union on the north side of Bass Pro blvd. I did see ther other on the south side of the street, but I don't know if Rossford owns that one or not.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

swantucky said:


> I believe this was the post BFG was refering to. As he said attitudes like this are what make people post lakes/ponds and prosecute people for fishing
> 
> I mean come on, the guy pretty much says he will do what it takes to fish a spot. Hopefully the rest of you guys realize he is giving all of us a bad name and do not continue to help him poach. After all the above post shows that is what he is advocating


actually it is I who came up with this thread to help you guys out on where to find these spots and if you would of read my other posts, all those spots that i listed are all mostly bass which i dont eat or keep. It is I that got permission from these places to fish and Im sharing them with you.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Swantucky is right, I'm tired of seeing good fishing areas becoming off limits due to a few individuals messing it up for everyone else by littering, poaching, and trespassing. Come on fellas let's use our heads and be respectful here.


how is it poaching or trespassing if I got permission from these people and I have a license (even though i dont need to have one because im military). Also because im military, places like this that were off limits are now ok to fish at as long as you play by the rules so please dont start assuming im some kind of uneducated ******* thats up to no good.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

to get back on topic, last night i went to the mainstreet church pond off 795 and managed to catch a few smallies. One was a monster because as i was reeling it in, my line ended up snapping. there was another guy there as well and he managed to catch a few. I just left after my line snapped because i didnt feel like setting up another rig.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

BFG said:


> If it's not posted...you just fish it anyways?
> 
> Who the hell thinks like that? Its guys like you all..fishing places like mentioned above without permission....who end fishing in those places forever. Not to mention you are keeping and killing fish in places that you do not have permission? Seriously?
> 
> Imagine if you had a pond in your back yard..some guy comes down the road and sees a fish jump...parks his car, gets out, walks through your back yard and starts fishing.
> 
> You come home...whoa...who the hell are you...and he says...
> 
> "Well..I didn't see any signs...so what the hell, you don't want me to fish here I will leave..."
> 
> What if the Church members put fish in that pond from a fund that they raised when they passed the plate on Sunday...so that the Church members and their kids could enjoy the fishing?


except that i talked to the pastor personally and the church bought the pond from a family that owned the land and had the pond made in the 70's and the church allows members and non members to fish the pond as long as you dont swim in it like the signs say.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

Sandpike85 said:


> BFG:
> 
> If you are referring to my post about a pond is Rossford, which is owned by the city, I was asking if fishing is allowed there. I have not fished there I did notice while touring the banquet hall at the site that there were no signs around the pond but I was wondering if anyone knew if fishing was allowed. The lady told me it was owned by the City of Rossford. So obviously thats different than coming on someone's private property and fish.
> 
> I agree with the member of the church that seeking permission is a good idea anywhere where you are unsure of but you do not need to attack people. Thanks


i feel ya man. these bass fishermen as soon as you mention anything about how you might keep a few catfish, they start going ape @#!$ like all the fish in the world's Eco system depends on a few catfish that i kept. If you want to be technical from the words of a warden himself "if there's no signs posted, its free game until the owners run you out." but thats never happened, at least to me. I had a guy run out yelling once thinking i was a teenager doing drugs or something on his pond and after we talked for a few minutes, he brought out some lawn chairs and a case of beer and that ended up being one of the best fishing experiences i have ever had. I got your number too so whenever u wanna fish, hit me up. Im always "trespassing" on these ponds.


----------



## BFG

> these bass fishermen



Bwahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...I am not...a bass fisherman. I made that pretty clear in the KVD snagging thread after the Bassmasters Classic. 


I do like to take my kids to ponds though. WITH permission....


Go back and read through (westtoledofisherman) your statements....."better to ask forgiveness..."

Please...

Sandpike...not intended at you at all...my apologies bro.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

If you are posting contradictory statements people might get the wrong idea westtoledo/texasfisherman, it's great that you are sharing fishing locations with other fisherman, but when you post comments that your using infrared goggles while fishing at night to keep an eye on people around the area and other questionable posts on keeping fish it might make people question your motives.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

well the only reason that i do not want to be seen at that certain pond that i go to is because i got sick and tired of having to pick up all my gear to walk 500 meters to the parking lot to explain to the cop why im there at night. I just dont want to deal with the hassle of spending 45 mins with him while he runs my id's, checks for license, registration, warrants, yadi, yadi yadi just so that he can tell me im good and he drives away and i just lost 45 mins of my life. nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

westtoledofisherman said:


> well the only reason that i do not want to be seen at that certain pond that i go to is because i got sick and tired of having to pick up all my gear to walk 500 meters to the parking lot to explain to the cop why im there at night. I just dont want to deal with the hassle of spending 45 mins with him while he runs my id's, checks for license, registration, warrants, yadi, yadi yadi just so that he can tell me im good and he drives away and i just lost 45 mins of my life. nothing wrong with that.


In the words of Dr. Evil, "RRRIIIGGGHHHTTT." Something smells a little fishy here.


----------



## BFG

> pick up all my gear to walk *500 meters *


Ok...seriously...nobody actually talks like that on purpose in this Country.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

BFG said:


> Ok...seriously...nobody actually talks like that on purpose in this Country.


LMAO! ok! except in the U.S. Military maybe? maybe in what ever country your from, you guys talk in another way but in the American Military, this is how we communicate with each other and all my buddies are military. im sorry you have no idea that another world of people that fight for your rights, exist and that im speaking in a higher lingo. what i meant to say was "like, um, i pick up all my fishing stuff to walk for, um, a long ways and stuff (giggles)." please dont post anything else on this thread unless it pertains to fishing secluded ponds. geez, what is this world coming to that we lost all respect for those that fight for our rights, day and night.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

If you had permission to fish at the pond then why would you even need to explain yourself to a cop or even need to use infrared goggles? Are you seeing how *BAD* this looks? This might make other members wonder why your looking for "secluded" ponds around Toledo.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

Fisherman 3234 said:


> If you had permission to fish at the pond then why would you even need to explain yourself to a cop or even need to use infrared goggles? Are you seeing how *BAD* this looks? This might make other members wonder why your looking for "secluded" ponds around Toledo.


because obviously the cop was doing his duties and didnt know i was supposed to be there because i wasnt carrying an orange sign around my neck saying the date, time and signature from the church that im allowed to be there. hypothetically speaking, if i never did have permission in the first place, its not nobody's business but mine and i dont need members being the internet police.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

a friend of mine went to the 795 pond a few days ago and managed to catch a few smallies. I remember seeing people ice fish on a pond near I-75 near a wendy's. He had a shanty and everything setup.


----------

